# 18 grape apes, hydro, SOG



## lyfr (May 28, 2008)

View attachment 60762


View attachment 60763
picked'em up yesterday...typical overpriced bay area clones but at least they appear healthy and* if*  they actually are grape ape...yee-haa   BTW  GA is a nor cal(the place not the person ) clone only (i think)..   pure purple indica strain i am told.


----------



## snuggles (May 28, 2008)

LOL, overpriced at least you can buy them silly

Good luck I'll be watching, this looks like fun.


----------



## lyfr (May 28, 2008)

thanks snuggles,  hopin this one will be more predictable than the last.  i really want another single cola SOG like i did a couple grows ago. i believe this strain should be good for that. gonna get them set up in the tray today and maybe pics of that tonight.   happy trails


----------



## Cali*Style (May 28, 2008)

Those should be awesome to watch. 

Should also work well sog. Mind if I grab a chair...??


----------



## lyfr (May 29, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Those should be awesome to watch.
> 
> Should also work well sog. Mind if I grab a chair...??


:48: here ya go Cali*, have a seat.  got the room/equip all clean, heading out to set-up. rockwool been soakin so im ready. gonna take pics settin up rockwool & all this time...you know, the prep stuff!  thanks for stoppin by all.:joint: :bolt: :watchplant:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 29, 2008)

this should be exciting to watch! 

and lucky you that u have source to buy clones!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Nice, sounds like a fun grow....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

Wow looking super green and luscious so far!


----------



## FLA Funk (May 29, 2008)

Just the name sounds delicious. Best of luck to you!


----------



## lyfr (May 29, 2008)

View attachment 61966


View attachment 61967


View attachment 61968
pic#1. you can see the flaps on the cubes, i like this method cause it blocks all light from rockwool/roots.
  pic#2.  the 3in cubes come with round holes but i just squish/pull/form slightly so i can put square plugs in.
  pic#3.  i never worried about the algae on top of my RW till "hydrostoreguy" told me it _could_ cause root problems. i joked that he just wanted to sell me some stuff and he laughed and *gave* me the covers to try...i appreciate little things so i thought i'd share that.
*ONE...TWO...THREE...GO PLANTS GO!*


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

hey lyfr me ole matey you have a definate case of OCD 

lol

cool set up nice to see someone who does similar style to me dude.

PS GRODAN NOW MAKE ACTUAL PLASTIC REUSABLE COVERS FOR ROCKWOOL CUBES BTW.

how did i miss this thread-oh it only started 2 days ago

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

hey lyfr are you doing flood and drain dude

pkj


----------



## lyfr (May 29, 2008)

howdy pkj,  yup, flood and drain.  Just got liq. seaweed(half tsp/gal), hygrozyme(75ml/20gal), and water now.  Gonna use gh flora, florolicious,kool bloom,h2o2.  I got the covers,hydrostoreguy gave me some to try.
  set-up look familiar,lol, i got the whole jam em in and flower'em thing from watchin you. As for the  OCD,  i slack on almost everything...when it comes to my grow im all about OCD!  thanks for stoppin by ...7 days til _flip_


----------



## lyfr (May 30, 2008)

20gal tap water/set 24hrs/80ppm
60ml-hygrozyme
40ml-GH flora grow
5 capfuls-maxicrop liquid seaweed
a little bit(?)-maybe a tsp+ GH florolicious
for a grand total of 510ppm...i was aiming for around 400 but my eyes aint to good anymore:stoned:


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Looking great so far my friend. Hopefully it turns out as you want it. Definitely keep us posted. I will be pulling up a chair. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tater (May 31, 2008)

Nice set up.  I like how you took the time to measure everything out and make it look professional.  Good job and I'm going to be following this one.


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

Price - xxxx
Genetics - Indica
Flowering Time - 8-10 weeks
Effect - Heavy Indica head & body effects
Grow Enviroment- Indoor/Outdoor
Plant Height - Short

Grape Ape is an awesome pure Purple strain that has great effects and a slightly higher yield and density than most other Purple strains. Has an easier time establishing color than Purple Kush and GDP. A true favorite of the Purple lover!


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> the Purple lover!


^thats me!^


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 31, 2008)

Lookin good bro, Why not just use the 12"is wouldn't it be easier, cheaper?? Also  how long you veg before sending to flower??


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 2, 2008)

looking great lyfr ive got my chair pulled up for this grow man.

ps you have 21 plants btw.

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 2, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Lookin good bro, Why not just use the 12"is wouldn't it be easier, cheaper?? Also how long you veg before sending to flower??


sup Timmy, i'm better at dividing by 3 than by two...but apparantly i cant count:rofl:  seriously, hydrostoreguy told me the 12" hold more water and i'd rather have more air...price is pretty close.  not really veggin i guess, just givin'em a week(24-0) to get used to things then off to the races(12/12).  :hubba:  Pkj, you win...absolutely nuttin for callin me on the count!  wanted to see how long it would take for someone to catch that.  these are the things i think up with my little friends:tokie: :bong1: :tokie: :bong1: :joint:


----------



## crazyc411 (Jun 2, 2008)

looking good lyfr, if i were able to get grape ape thats probably the first purple strain i would try to grow. can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 3, 2008)

crazyc411 said:
			
		

> looking good lyfr, if i were able to get grape ape thats probably the first purple strain i would try to grow. can't wait to see how they turn out!


 thats why i got dem 4 momma's started in the soil


----------



## lyfr (Jun 3, 2008)

not much to tell.  gonna change res and bump up nutres a little today.  bombed the room a few days ago, sprayin with tomato bug stuff today and h2o/iso in a few more days.  ive learned to eliminate any chance of bugs as soon as get the clones that way i got no worries in flower.  speakin of flower,its about that time i think.  looks like their all gonna make it, got one closest to fan dried out a little but i always have a runt to play with.  thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 3, 2008)

View attachment 61855


View attachment 61856
 :stoned: wow,man...there they are man


----------



## lyfr (Jun 4, 2008)

nuttin to say really, just dumped 250 at the ol hydrostore so i'll be doin some rearrangin now.  still dont know where mothers are goin but they gotta git there today cause the rest are goin on 12/12  im gonna head out to the ol barn and start playin i guess.:fid:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice garden.


----------



## Tater (Jun 4, 2008)

Mmmm shiny


----------



## lyfr (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 62216


View attachment 62217

ooooh,  whats that a new vented hood:clap:  the girls have been so nice i thought i would get them a little somethin:heart: new batch of nutes ended up a little hot (as usual ) at 1290 ppms.  these ladies ought to be able to take it...er..i hope:bolt: :watchplant:


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

well the room seems to run about 5deg cooler with new hood.  from just under 80 to just under 75 which is good cause its fixin to get warmer round these parts.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, nice set-up. Looks very bright in there. 

I have a High Times mag that tells all about grape ape, and oh man... I'd love to smoke some grape ape!

Happy growing dude.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

i did not know grape ape was that famous(high times) but i certainly understand why it is.  i've wanted to grow this stuff since the first time i smoked it but it took me a year to find some clones...which i started off saying were overpriced but now i'm thinkin i'm just lucky i got em.


----------



## tpete32 (Jun 7, 2008)

when i train my plant in a 3x3 x4 high space where do i start to bend the plant and also i got it goin 24 hr light and its about 24in high and month old clone i had 3 but gonna put 2 outside how can i get this one plant to produce most bud in my small space i wanna train it to fill the whole room


----------



## lyfr (Jun 7, 2008)

tpete32 said:
			
		

> when i train my plant in a 3x3 x4 high space where do i start to bend the plant and also i got it goin 24 hr light and its about 24in high and month old clone i had 3 but gonna put 2 outside how can i get this one plant to produce most bud in my small space i wanna train it to fill the whole room


 check out some threads dude, i dont train mine


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 7, 2008)

so can nobody find seeds?? i would like to buy some seeds and try this stran out for myself.. any info?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 7, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> so can nobody find seeds?? i would like to buy some seeds and try this stran out for myself.. any info?


 i believe its a norcal(the place) clone only strain.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 7, 2008)

so i decided to add 1 tsp of epsom salt when i tpped off the res.  I seem to end up with what ive decided is a slight mag def during the 3rd or forth res/week and thought maybe i could avoid it by puttin just a little E.S. in the second res..and third.  ppm's at 910, ph 5.8.   all clones now 6.5-8in tall at the coming of the light, day3; 12/12.  i give em a couple days to do somethin and i'll take pics.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 7, 2008)

clone only stran? wow that sucks... anybody got this stran growing and want to make some seeds? i would def buy some from you =)    im all the way on the other side of the country.. id hate to never be able to grow this stran cuz noone sells seeds.


----------



## SpartanBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

hey lyfr Being from NorCal I love those Cali strains  found a cool pic in my hightimes of some finished product. hopefully you get some frosted buds like this I'll be checkin this thread :watchplant:


----------



## Tater (Jun 8, 2008)

Bleek read the rules.  In order to make the sale would require two people to reveal who they are and where they live.  Not a very good idea.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 8, 2008)

tater... amazing things can be done with PO boxes


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> tater... amazing things can be done with PO boxes


...like a federal sting for interstate trafficing!  dont mean to be paranoid but im a little more careful of this stuff lately(thats a shocker,huh?)


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol lyfr i would be also.. 8 cops at your door is never a good thing... all im sayn is you ask for a po box.. they give you a key... no id... nothing.. when you order seeds you maby get them sent to your home?  it would actualy be safer to get them sent to a PO box..  and i have to say... if i opend my po box and pulld out a package with 10 seeds in it and 20 cops jumpd out with guns drawn... i would probably die laughing.. 10 seeds is gonna get me a ticket and maby a fine at the most..  if they got nothing better to do than to bust me for a few seeds then id have to say thats pretty sad..


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

i never ordered seeds, just get clones...anyhow, down to 16 grape apes and 2 GA moms.  good news is they all grew1-2 inches.  so nice of the girls to try to cheer me up, JK im ok now.  nutes showed a slight drop, ph a slight rise so they must be eatin.  got to see the roots on a few:cry: before i chopped em up in little pieces:cry:  they were fat and fuzzy(how i dont like my women:rofl: ) so im happy about that too. i'll get some pics up when git 10in or so...thanks for lookin


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

cannot wait lyfr

its 4.26am nighty night dude

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 10, 2008)

View attachment 62838


View attachment 62839


View attachment 62840


View attachment 62841

there they are, i always get the leaves on a few(?) curling under and other weird things right about this point.  they do it till the buds start showin and then seem normal.  ive studied bunches of threads/pics and think i got it narrowed down to ph(sits about 6) or nutelock...there is no tip burnin or color variation except a couple lower fans on one plant has ph/mag/cal prob spots.  over half the plants are perfect IMO.  i'm guessin the other ones roots are not as developed causing some problem while the other stronger plants can tolerate it?  this sound possible?  ya,ya, i should just flush it but im lazy and not convinced i need to worry cause ive ignored it in the past and it went away...but im bored and thought i would try to figure it out again this time. thanks 4 lookin/helpin!  BTW, third pic is worse one of the bunch.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 10, 2008)

wow there looking good


----------



## lyfr (Jun 10, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow there looking good


 good to hear, i was kinda wonderin


----------



## lyfr (Jun 11, 2008)

checked just before lights out..11-12in.  I went ahead and flushed em with clearex(150ml to 20gal) and hygrozyme(100ml) last night.  180ppm's when flush started, 320ppm's when finished so im guessin it needed it.  ive never had plants smell so strong this early.  already has that sweet purple smell.  thats all i got folks, have a nice day


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 11, 2008)

Yummyyyy!!!! Is that what I smell from over here! UGHHH!!! I'm having an orgasm. Can't wait till they finished, been following this thread since start just haven't commented on it LOL! Well, great grow, you definitely seem like you have stuff under control. BTW what is ppm? pressure per meter?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 11, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Yummyyyy!!!! Is that what I smell from over here! UGHHH!!! I'm having an orgasm. Can't wait till they finished, been following this thread since start just haven't commented on it LOL! Well, great grow, you definitely seem like you have stuff under control. BTW what is ppm? pressure per meter?


 why thank you Dom...ppm=parts per million.  100 ppm would mean if you divided solution into a million parts, 100 parts would be nutrients..er..somethin like that.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 12, 2008)

yeh looking great lyfr have i missed it somewhere or are they in flower now or soon.

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> yeh looking great lyfr have i missed it somewhere or are they in flower now or soon.
> 
> pkj


 howdy pkj   nope, you didnt miss it.  i said they gonna be flowerin but never actually said they were:stoned: i flipped on 6/6...good thing its '08!  i never know when to start countin "days in flower".  i usually start a week after flip.  some people say wait until you "see" little buds but this is open to interpitation(?).  tryin to fill in the gaps now,  pics comin.  thanks for lookin/helpin all


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

View attachment 63206


View attachment 63207


----------



## Fordfanatic01 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey lyfr, ever thought of taking a huge foam board, lining it with Mylar and cutting it to the dimensions of the table and small hole on the top for the plants so little to no light reaches the roots, water and table and form algae or fungi???


----------



## lyfr (Jun 13, 2008)

howdy ford, thanks for stoppin.  i havent had much of a problem with algea.  my medium is completely covered so no light gets to the roots...the rockwool slabs come in some "special"  packaging.  i usually put a couple tablespoons of barley extract stuff for the algae.  i did have a little prob a while back but good ol h202 took care of it in a hurry.  as far as the foam thing, i get my clones in cubes and im too lazy to figure out how to get 18 cubes with plants through the holes:ccc:


----------



## stunzeed (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Cali hows it goin. I am from Oregon and am a med grower. Where can I come by that Grape ape strain? I am also looking for the GDP. (Grand Daddy Purps) Thanks


Stunzeed..


----------



## lyfr (Jun 15, 2008)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Hey Cali hows it goin. I am from Oregon and am a med grower. Where can I come by that Grape ape strain? I am also looking for the GDP. (Grand Daddy Purps) Thanks
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..


GA is a bay area clone only strain as far as i know...so, trip to cali..friends in cali..or patience, its gotta make up to oregon.  GDP used to be clone only but i think i saw someplace claimin to have seeds(backcross?) but not sure. if i remember or find em ill let you know.   BTW i grew gdp last time and it was the best ive did...so far


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

View attachment 63735


View attachment 63736


View attachment 63737


View attachment 63738

mommas are comin along too.  runnin about 900 ppm's, temps 75-80, 12" tall...mommas r about 5".  thats it..thanks for lookin/advising/commenting/ranting..whatever your thing is...thanks!


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> mommas are comin along too.  runnin about 900 ppm's, temps 75-80, 12" tall...mommas r about 5".  thats it..thanks for lookin/advising/commenting/ranting..whatever your thing is...thanks!



Wow, man! looking absolutely ORGASMIC! Dude these things are bushin the hell out. Can we see more closet pics? I want to see all of those babies.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking awesome bro....


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Wow, man! looking absolutely ORGASMIC! Dude these things are bushin the hell out. Can we see more closet pics? I want to see all of those babies.


 thanks so much Dom, yes, ill get the closet overview when lights come on in a few.  i tried to put em up last night but sompin was wrong with my pics...or me! howdy Timmy, thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow man, They are coming right along. Awesome.  I have been thinking about cruising up there to get some of these...??  Kinda lazy though

If your grow ends as well as it started, I just might.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

View attachment 63826


View attachment 63827

changed res..
100ml-floronova bloom
20ml-florolicious+
2tbs-barley extract
100ml-hygrozyme
1 cap-liquid seaweed
2.5ml-superthrive
20gal-24hr sit-70ppm tapwater
final count-850ppm...thanks for lookn


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, those girls have come along quite beautifully!


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, much different then that empty space in the beginning. Now it's a full forest!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

they are growin like wild apes,
                          in a sea of grapes!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL yeah they are, nice plants....hope you are feeling better about the noids...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> LOL yeah they are, nice plants....hope you are feeling better about the noids...


 feelin great snuggles...thanks.  short term memory loss does have its benefits!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

well, tallest top is 15",  they liked the new res...they just _look_ happier.  time to hurry up and wait while they fill in i guess.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

View attachment 64828


View attachment 64829


View attachment 64830

right befor lite on...not very good pics but at least its white light! thanks for lookin


----------



## lyfr (Jun 24, 2008)

View attachment 65030


View attachment 65031

be changing res a little for wk3.  the barley extract works good up til about half way through flower, then it has a hard time keepin things clean so i got some advanced nut. HyOx to finish with...10ml for 20 gal.  some kool bloom which i should already be usein but i was out.  and finally, some new stuff...gravity-flower hardener.  supposed to increase size and mass creating rock hard nugs.  rumor is its some secret recipe(arent they all) the humbolt hippies been using for years.  it has sea kelp extract, B1, and secret stuff.  anyone heard of it..used it?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

hi lyfr so effectively they are now on day 18 of 12/12.

what nutes/additives are you using btw.

check for comparission my dripper system at day 21 to see the differance using canna boost and carboload.

looking great man and glad tthe shower is being put to good use still

lol

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 24, 2008)

100ml-floronova bloom
20ml-florolicious+
2tbs-barley extract
100ml-hygrozyme
1 cap-liquid seaweed
2.5ml-superthrive
20gal-24hr sit-70ppm tapwater
final count-850ppm...thanks for lookn[/quote]  that was my last res. 6-16, mixin a little diff tonight...i update when i mix so ill have the exact #s, off to do some comparin.  thanks for the heads up!  lol, ill get some pics of the shower too!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

man you should get yourself some canna boost its awesome.

after taking canna boost out of the nutrient equation on my last grow and again using it this grow ive come to the decision its superb and i wont do a grow without it in the future.

i pay £40 delivered to my home address within 2 days outside of ebay when the hydro stores sell this stuff at upto £55 a litre.


so quids in man.


and carbo load £10.99 litre and 1ml per litre is dosage.


again awesome stuff.

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> man you should get yourself some canna boost its awesome.
> 
> after taking canna boost out of the nutrient equation on my last grow and again using it this grow ive come to the decision its superb and i wont do a grow without it in the future.
> 
> ...


 i had already decided to change nutes, so i think i may take your suggestion next grow.  im adding this stuff called gravity this time,  supposed to make buds bigger and harderrolleyes: arent they all)...for last 3 wks of flower.  im lucky, theres so many hydro stores around here i get stuff cheaper than i can get it on ebay.  time to put some pics up!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

View attachment 65139


View attachment 65140


View attachment 65141


View attachment 65142


View attachment 65143


View attachment 65144

New res;
80ml floranova bloom 4-8-7
35ml GH kool bloom 0-10-10
20ml florolicious+ 2.8-.8-.02
90ml hygrozyme
4 tsp super endo 130k
20 gal tap- out 24hrs
1050ppm's


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

coming on nicely lyfr




off to do some cloning

pkj


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

wow,lookin good.good job my friend..you'll have let us know how that gravity works out 4 ya.i've been on the hunt for a n additive that actually works for making the buds more dense..hopefully you found what it is.anyways,i have my chair pulled up,the next couple months should be very fun to watch.
i cant wait to see some fat purple buds-peace my friend


----------



## lyfr (Jun 26, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> wow,lookin good.good job my friend..you'll have let us know how that gravity works out 4 ya.i've been on the hunt for a n additive that actually works for making the buds more dense..hopefully you found what it is.anyways,i have my chair pulled up,the next couple months should be very fun to watch.
> i cant wait to see some fat purple buds-peace my friend


oops:stoned: thanks for remindin me.  that last res has 50ml of gravity also


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

yumm yumm hydroponics, cant wait to get my setup up and running... and no fungi gnats!! so is growin dro easier then soil or harder in your opinion?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yumm yumm hydroponics, cant wait to get my setup up and running... and no fungi gnats!! so is growin dro easier then soil or harder in your opinion?


 howdy toke,  i started out with dro, never really had a major prob...mag/cal deficiancy a couple times, thrips once, mites twice(came with clones.)... and found it very easy,  just a little maintenance each day.  then  i put a couple clones in that brown crumbly stuff(i think they call it soil) for mothers(got sick of gettin bugs from clubs) and learned what easy was!  dont do anything but water every couple days.  i still like hydro better cause there is more to play with and i like to play.  i find myself sitting and staring at the soil with nothin to do.  maybe ill use MG next time and brush up on my problem solving skills!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 29, 2008)

well, stinkin to high heaven,  stretch stopped at 15-17in.  most are 17in tall.  almost exactly half the height of the last ones, thank goodness! not much else to say, will post pics next res change(like 3 days).  aaaaand thanks for lookin/commenting!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 66210


View attachment 66211


View attachment 66212


View attachment 66213


View attachment 66214

flushed res: 100ppm-start...220ppm-finish, so i must be doin better. i usually flush about 300ppm's out at this stage. finally had to vent the intake for light out of the room cause this stuff is stiiiinky!  thinkin this is the best batch yet...dont know if its the strain, me learnin, or the new "gravity" im using but these buds are rocks...and the biggest yet(bud size,not height ) at this stage.  I so happy ...speakin of iso...i'll be back!:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 1, 2008)

hi lyfr lloking very very good man btw is your hps shade a jetstream type as im considering getting a couple after this dripper grow is outa the way as the temps are getting a bit high with this hot british summer-oh its raining again lovely stuff rain.

any pros and cons with these type reflectors in your opinion??

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 66266


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 66267

hope those help.  i got it hooked up to a 6" 188cfm "booster fan" and it stays cool as can be.  room stays between 70-78 which is an accomplishment where i live...+ no a/c or insulation(garage).  i like it because it comes with glass,flanges are built in, and its 22" wide:holysheep: ..coverage is very good.   little overkill for my 400 but im plannin for the future


----------



## Tater (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey man just checking in seeing how things are going.  Looks like you'll be able to fill up the ol' graineries for the winter.  LOL  Nice work.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

floronova bloom-100ml
gh kool bloom-50ml
gh florolicious+   20ml
gravity - 50ml
liquid seaweed - 100ml
hygrozyme - 100ml
super endo 130K - 1 tsp
total ppm's - 1150
i cant stop typin about the wonderful stink.  severly ripened, sweet grapey like fruit smell...which is strange cause it started out smellin piney.  im hungry, im gonna go for a walk in the woods:huh:


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 2, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i cant stop typin about the wonderful stink.  severly ripened, sweet grapey like fruit smell...which is strange cause it started out smellin piney.  im hungry, im gonna go for a walk in the woods:huh:



HAHAHA your brain is playin tricks on you man. Anyways, I would love to have that ripened smell in my closet. The autumn fall strain i'm growing is said to smell like ripened fruits when slow cured well.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

howdy Dom,  hope your strain grabs that smell for ya, it really is a wonderful smell


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

just found out my wrist has been broke for over a year! found out when he was xray'in the other one that ended up being a bad sprain. asked me why it so skinny and when i told him i fell on it so many times it quit healin he wanted to x-ray and sho'nuff, the little bone is broken in 2 and ground to bits.
   Sooo, i got surgery on the 26th and i harvest on the first. i'll be casted for 10wks following surgery,  boy is harvest time gonna be fun with a cast on my good hand and the other wrist healin from a sprain.  i gotta find a new way to exercise...


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 3, 2008)

good luck lyfr!!hope your surgery goes off without a hitch!!nice meetin ya at the coffee table that was fun for a minute..oh yeah last but not least nice friggin grow man thats awesome.im always in awe about you hydro guys so hi tec.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

howdy danny, thanks for stoppin in!  Hydro aint hard..just like makin soup!  follow the directions,  measure carefully, use quality ingredients and you'll have a tasty product in the end!:hubba:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

View attachment 66730


View attachment 66731


View attachment 66732


View attachment 66733

tried to get creative  these ladies are 29 days of 12/12 and they are my best yet:hubba: :hubba: ..thanks everyone, its all you   the odor has now overtaken my month old carbon filter.  4 X 12 Phat filter  .  so im gonna soak some non toxic(no formaldihyde) insulation in febreeze and wedge a little piece at the end of my outtake making sure i still have plenty of flow,of course.  got another fan(oscillating type) to blow through bottm of stems along with the one blowin across the top of plants, and the one under tray blowin cooler air up.  those and the 265 CFM squirrell exhaust with carbon filter should keep mold/rot away.  my 188cfm fan for light is independant of room air, it has its own intake from outside-through the light-and back out.  im gettin a little concerned about budrot because they are getting so big and dense...i know, thats just terrible  just though i write a little since im bored...what do you think?...suggestions?...i'll check back but i think im late for a BHC meeting


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 4, 2008)

Dude, these things are looking absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I was taking another look at grape ape in my High Times magazine today and I can't wait until harvest dude! My mouth is watering, I wish I could taste that *grapiness* LOL!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks Dom but i got a problem.  the reading on my humidity gauge wasnt matchin how it felt in there so i got another one...guess what, RH isnt 30 like gauge said...new one says its 80%   so i threw about 50 of those silica gel (the do not eat packs that come in shoes to absorb moisture) packs by the fan and im headed to home imp  store to see what i could get.  i knew somethin was up, this little voice kept saying "watch for mold, huah ah ah, watch for mold."  the same voice told me as i was falling once "your wrist is going to break".  hope its wrong this time too


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

forgot to tell ya but bumped ppm's up to 1550 A couple days and they took it fine.  got some stuff called dri-zit for removing moisture out of air by filing this little basket with cystals that capture water as they melt, draing into bowl...really cool. apparantly i have way too much water for them too handle cause they made no diff in RH.. so im off to get a dehumidifier this mornin.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

View attachment 66881


View attachment 66882


View attachment 66883

hopefully that will solve it..at 25 pints per day, in a 5 X 5 room it oughta!  hopefully it doesnt empty my res too.  the other shots are a purple-urkle soda i picked up at the club while i was out.  also found out the higher the humidity the *less efficiant* the carbon filter is...which explains why i been smellin it outside the room a little.  so time for me to take a breath of polluted air:bong1: and wait for the next problem


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 5, 2008)

Iv done this on nights where i got so high and wanted to tend my garden. We just like to test ourselves... The moor you know, the better you grow.



			
				lyfr said:
			
		

> I find myself sitting and staring at the soil with nothin to do.  maybe ill use MG next time and brush up on my problem solving skills!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hay lyfr nice to read over your grow and catch up. You remind me of myself. How you plan ahead and jump to problems. You got to if you want to do something right.. Keep up the good work bro. And i say you moove up to a 600W HPS/MH mixed spectrum light. Bet it would give you killer buds. Good luck my friend.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 6, 2008)

howdy Timmy, thanks for stoppin in.  your absolutely right, i need to step-up to more watts.  what do you think of that super spectrum hood thats holds a 400HPS in one end and a 400MH in the other ?  6oo would be much better with heat im sure.  never had heat issues till i put the dehumidifier in the room, now instead of 70-75 its 80-85,  and that was before the triple digit heatwave that starts tommorrow.  should just get a/c but i dont want to run any more power without upgrading electrical ( which also needs to be done before new light )  the 400 still gives me 7-10 ounces about every 70 days which ain't too bad !


----------



## lyfr (Jul 16, 2008)

View attachment 68521


View attachment 68522


View attachment 68523


View attachment 68524


View attachment 68525


View attachment 68526

*howdy folks!  Got some pics finally.  They are comin right along.  I think they're lookin pretty good.  rock hard and smellin like grape bubble yum. I will be sticking with the "gravity" bud hardener as they are definately denser than the grandaddy i did and it was very similar.  anyhow,  whadda'ya'all think ?*


----------



## lyfr (Jul 16, 2008)

mostly cloudy with a couple ambers...starting plain water


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 17, 2008)

Dude im going insane waiting for this bud...my northern lights not your grape ape LOLOL jk yes yes your sweet grape bublegum grape ape. It just looks absolutely terrific.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 17, 2008)

No you know what you need to let that turn purple dude! The beautiful hue of the purple and bright light green looks amazing in my magazine. Or does it come in the cure?

EDIT:I know this was posted before but to convince you I scanned my High Times magazine to get the best purple color in the pic. Also this pic is a little larger.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 17, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> No you know what you need to let that turn purple dude! The beautiful hue of the purple and bright light green looks amazing in my magazine. Or does it come in the cure?
> 
> EDIT:I know this was posted before but to convince you I scanned my High Times magazine to get the best purple color in the pic. Also this pic is a little larger.


 unfortunately, due to a triple digit heatwave i dont think its gonna get purple.  room was hi 80's-low 90's for about 5 days and i had to fight for that.  its down to hi 70's mostly now, but i still dont think that will get it purple...in the winter it will though when the next batch is gettin ready.  thanks for lookin and i got my fingers crossed for color!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 20, 2008)

View attachment 69217


View attachment 69218


View attachment 69219


View attachment 69220


View attachment 69221


View attachment 69222


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

thats cool my 2 soil plants are about the same as yours geting close eh... well i got my DWC just about all ready, just gotta pick 2 clones to tranfer soil to hydro. i cant wait, as i hate siting watchin soil grow i almost like problems to fix them and give me something to do, and learn learn learn... man them some nice buds for a 400 hps i think im gonna get a 600 hps, or 1000 hps as soon as i sell my truck.. ok eneough babbling your plants are looking crazy potent!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> thats cool my 2 soil plants are about the same as yours geting close eh... well i got my DWC just about all ready, just gotta pick 2 clones to tranfer soil to hydro. i cant wait, as i hate siting watchin soil grow i almost like problems to fix them and give me something to do, and learn learn learn... man them some nice buds for a 400 hps i think im gonna get a 600 hps, or 1000 hps as soon as i sell my truck.. ok eneough babbling your plants are looking crazy potent!!!!!!!!


there all chopped and hung now, startin the countdown till cure.  we're switchin roles toke...i'm doing grape ape in soil this round.  the scrapings from the scissors was incredidle...the first hit my mouth started watering like i just bit into a grape.  i've never smoked anything so tasty.  and thats said with 28 years smokin, and 5 years goin to pot clubs.  
anyone got a suggestion for best drying humidity...temp is mid 70's and RH is 50% right now.  i'm hopin for a 7 day hang and then jar it up...and thanks for any info !


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 26, 2008)

I think that is good, it will make the drying process a wee bit slower but a more luxurious smooth smoke. Any word on the smell and/or color man?


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

wow 45 daze ill bet you will be in one for quite a while when ya smoke some of lovely looking frosty buddage.

well done dude awesome

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Aug 4, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I think that is good, it will make the drying process a wee bit slower but a more luxurious smooth smoke. Any word on the smell and/or color man?


hello dom, its now cured a little...very fruity, reminds me of the ol' fruit-stripe gum.  color isnt purple due to high temps(75-90) last few weeks...but it has a nice light green color with very orange hairs,almost glowing.  smoke is very smooth with the high creepin up on ya in the first 15-20min.  doesnt pack the knockout punch im used to due earlier harvest, i believe, but i do actually get stuff done after smoking now which is nice .  
    gonnA change it up as much as i can next round.  same strain, but due to only having the use of one arm for the next 10-12 weeks i'm hitting the easy (er) button.  2 plants in 7 gal pots, fox farms ocean forest soil...they have been vegging/clonin for a couple months now, i've took about 30 clones off them between the 3 times i chopped so they are very thick plants...should be interesting.  gotta redo my g-room first so i have a veg and flower...each will be 32 inches by 5 feet.  wife wants her shower back:rofl: :rofl: .  so it will probably be a week or 2 before i get things set-up...its slow goin when you gotta cast from your fingertips to your shoulder:fid:


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey man good to hear! Subcool says the natural colouration is easier to acheive in organics AND soil. Hydro is a little diffrent more light vibrant green but not colored. 1 a/c unit in the room and all organic nutes your BOUND to acheive that organic fade you want! Maybe  even colors OTHER than orange and green and purple might show up. Oh and 7 gallon pots are the way to go NICE man.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 6, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Hey man good to hear! Subcool says the natural colouration is easier to acheive in organics AND soil. Hydro is a little diffrent more light vibrant green but not colored. 1 a/c unit in the room and all organic nutes your BOUND to acheive that organic fade you want! Maybe even colors OTHER than orange and green and purple might show up. Oh and 7 gallon pots are the way to go NICE man.


i grew grandaddy in this set-up last winter and temps got down to low 60's in room at night and it got nice and purple.  i'm gonna hold off flowering these two so the last few weeks will be low temps.  im also gonna let them get like 90% amber this time...obviously at 45 days i harvested early in the window, plus soil will probably be about a week behind im guessin.  still gotta split my room cause i got took 20 clones to veg while those other two flower  PS..Subcool is very knowledgable...specially so on the colouration stuff


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 7, 2008)

Can't wait man! Good idea on veging 2 extra weeks to make temps low in late flower. Tis going to be a grow great. Great grow. Fudge i dunno.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Cool pics buddie


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, done already.... Crazy! Well congrats and also whats your total yield?? And i say you go with a mixed spectrum 600W bulb if your looking to upgrade... I hear good things about them.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Also you want around 15% humidity during drying... Also whats your plan on curing?


----------



## lyfr (Aug 10, 2008)

howdy Timmy, thanks for stoppin.  total yield was almost 7 oz.  i had to pull 5 a couple weeks in to get my #'s right...and i harvested about a week earlier than i would have liked to,  so im happy.  Its actually kinda nice to have some smoke that doesnt make me melt into the couch.  hung for 7 days and jarred it up.  emptied all jars and repacked daily for another week and they been sealed since.  
  as for the upgrade i'm splitting my room first.  i just picked up an eliciant 6in inline to exhaust both sides.  flower will be 30 X 50 in and veg will be the same...8 ft tall.  400 hps 4 flower (air-cooled) and 400 mh for veg room since my 2 moms turned into a family and outgrew the shower...good news for wife.  also doin soil this time since i only got 1 arm to work with for a while i figure it will be easier. FFOF and all FF nutes. i'll get a pic, i'm gonna flower 1 of those moms just for fun.View attachment 72843


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 10, 2008)

Working with one hand isnt to bad. You get used to it and 7oz's from one 600w? Nice sounds about right. Well keep the pics coming bro, Yours and Joes grows keep me coming here.... L8r Bro.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Working with one hand isnt to bad. You get used to it and 7oz's from one 600w? Nice sounds about right. Well keep the pics coming bro, Yours and Joes grows keep me coming here.... L8r Bro.


  i actually use a 400...thats why i try to pack so many in a small space.  this next round i'm gonna let them get bigger and see what happens.  my best so far was SOG gone wild weighing in at 9 oz from my 400.  after i get things split i'm gonna try to get a six since i'll have plenty of vent now...over 500cfm total not including the a/c hood which has both ends outside room anyhow.  it never ends i tell you, i oughta just get the 1000 so i dont have to sell a 400 and a 600 later LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

why not just use both the 600 and 400 it would spread light better, and equals 1000 watts and you wouldent have to sell you old stuff to buy new ones? just wondering, but man thatll be a very nice perpetual grow.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well actyally id take a 600 before a 1000 anyday... Just stick with the 600 and just make the space bigger, i would pack as MANY FRESH ROOTED CLONES IN THERE... Sorry. But 7oz from a 400 NICE!


			
				lyfr said:
			
		

> i actually use a 400...thats why i try to pack so many in a small space.  this next round i'm gonna let them get bigger and see what happens.  my best so far was SOG gone wild weighing in at 9 oz from my 400.  after i get things split i'm gonna try to get a six since i'll have plenty of vent now...over 500cfm total not including the a/c hood which has both ends outside room anyhow.  it never ends i tell you, i oughta just get the 1000 so i dont have to sell a 400 and a 600 later LOL


----------



## lyfr (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks all,  i'm about three days from lights on in the new room!  hangin the pandafilm with zipper to split room and settin up veg area today. i'll start a new thread with pics when i'm done...i'm snappin a few along the way.:48:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

cant wait, ill be looking for the new journal my freind. i was wondering is that panda film made of the bad pvc material i read about? i wanted to get some but settled for mylar and black 6 mm contractors tarp.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ha lyfr make sure theres no light leaks... Dont want hermies...


----------



## lyfr (Aug 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> cant wait, ill be looking for the new journal my freind. i was wondering is that panda film made of the bad pvc material i read about? i wanted to get some but settled for mylar and black 6 mm contractors tarp.


i hope not...didnt have any effect on my buddies plants and i'm usin from the same roll. i was gonna put a wall but its gonna be so crowded i would never get a door open.  i'm gonna have room for my 2 feet in each half of the room...thats about it!


----------



## computer07 (Aug 14, 2008)

wow


----------



## computer07 (Aug 14, 2008)

this setup is sweet


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 29, 2008)

LYFR! Happy to hear from you man! I'm happy everything went well. And I must say the soil grow is lookin GREAT! Most hydro growers can't get down the wet/dry cycle of this plant. That darn dry cycle is important for that oxygen to get to the roots! But it looks like your doin great man!

BTW two phenotypes of my plants have just started to change maroon, it's like a DARK red/purple. And your the first to know! LOL! Sorry...stoned...rambling.

Happy to see your grow man. Keep em' comin.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 29, 2008)

hey Dom,  i'm lagging on the room.  nothing but 90's and 100's in the forecast and i want to make sure these grape apes get some cool temps in flower this time so i'm gonna wait another week or so.  as far as soil, most problems i've seen were caused by overwatering/constantly wet soil.  this works good for me cause i'm lazy anyways!  if they dont show signs of wilting after a few days i check weight and water if light.  pretty much wait till the last possible moment and it seems to be workin. i give all credit to FFOF


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 30, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> hey Dom,  i'm lagging on the room.  nothing but 90's and 100's in the forecast and i want to make sure these grape apes get some cool temps in flower this time so i'm gonna wait another week or so.  as far as soil, most problems i've seen were caused by overwatering/constantly wet soil.  this works good for me cause i'm lazy anyways!  if they dont show signs of wilting after a few days i check weight and water if light.  pretty much wait till the last possible moment and it seems to be workin. i give all credit to FFOF



I really appreciate the modesty but you need to give yourself credit. FFOF can't just grow weed on its own, you need to give the flower what it needs when it needs and leave it alone when it wants to be left alone. I have NEVER heard of anyone weighing their plants to check to water great method though! Can you shed some knowledge on your method? Seems great and thanks in advance man!


----------



## lyfr (Aug 30, 2008)

View attachment 76622


View attachment 76623


View attachment 76624
more on da way


----------



## lyfr (Aug 30, 2008)

View attachment 76625


View attachment 76626
in the first pic you can see the 2 rooms that are still 1:huh:  got to hang paanda film with zippers to split it, tape/staple to walls and all that so i dont get light leaks.  the air cooled lt in back is 400hps the other is 400mh.
  My method...luck,JK...nothin fancy,  water if needed, ff grow big-next water plain-next water 1 drop superthrive/gal and repeat.  i dont have a lot of water drain out of the bottom but once every couple weeks i take them outside and dump a couple gallons plain water through the 7 gal(?) pots.  the little ones i've just been givin enough plain water (superthrive every 3 or 4 times)to keep them goin so hopefully the roots will grow quicker. 
   When i plant clones or transplant i always put a couple teaspoons or so of Plant Success (which is a bunch of mycorrizhae and stuff ) under roots and they seem to like it.  I even did this putting clones in rockwool and the roots really seem to take off.  i also put myco in water every few waterings. 
 that is how i'm doin soil for the first time which is what i think your askin as all my methods for hydro are in this thread already.  guess instead of startin a new journal i'll just keep this one goin for now


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 30, 2008)

Check out my grow journal mang! I have new colour change pics up just for you man! this is only PARTIALLY as cool as grape ape fully turned.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice setup..


----------



## lyfr (Sep 14, 2008)

started a new one so i'll be updating there...thanks for lookin!


----------

